# Question for the guys.



## Deleted member 33527 (May 25, 2011)

My friend sent me a makeup tutorial on youtube. It was one of those "natural makeup" looks. It didn't look natural to me at all. In fact, it was way more than the makeup I would wear on very rare special occasions. 

And I couldn't help but wonder if guys actually know what "natural" is, because a lot of guys I know say they like the "natural" look, and then go out with girls that quite obviously wear a lot of makeup. ??? I'm so confused. "Natural" to me is wearing little to nothing at all. 

So what is "natural"?


----------



## Leyline (May 25, 2011)

I don't really like makeup on a woman at all. If they choose to wear it, that's fine -- their face, their business. But I don't like it much. I actually prefer blemishes and things like that to makeup.


----------



## Rustgold (May 25, 2011)

Natural makeup is putting that little touch of colour without looking like a circus clown.

I agree that most guys wouldn't know what natural looked like _(I'd even suspect many women don't)_.

If women want to look good, they only need a bit of clear nail polish, probably something to just enhance the normal colour of their lips (depending on starting colour) and maybe for those older something to cover any significant facial blemishes.

Red/bright pink nail polish, ruby red lips, uranium glowing cheeks & weatherboard thick eyelashes is actually plasticly ugly in my view.  Some would look better with no makeup at all.
But then again, I don't tend to have the same viewpoints as most people, so I'm not certain how much value the above is.

Not sure whether I'm answering the question you're asking.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 25, 2011)

> I don't really like makeup on a woman at all. If they choose to wear it, that's fine -- their face, their business. But I don't like it much. I actually prefer blemishes and things like that to makeup.


I feel the same way towards guys. But it seems like it's so much easier for guys to look good, regardless of blemishes.


> Red/bright pink nail polish, ruby red lips, uranium glowing cheeks & weatherboard thick eyelashes is actually plasticly ugly in my view. Some would look better with no makeup at all.


I never quite understood how anyone could be attracted to the plastic barbie doll look either.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I prefer no make-up on ze ladies. That's what natural actually is, but that's not the "natural look". I think that just means softer, lighter tones, closer to their natural skin colour. I think.


----------



## JosephB (May 25, 2011)

I'm OK with makeup. My wife wears lipstick and a little eye makeup. Sometimes more when we go out. I think she looks good without it though. And some women who really know how to apply it can wear quite a bit and it looks good. It's not the amount so much as the technique and the colors you choose.

I can't stand long fingernails. They look trashy to me. And I don't think I've ever heard a guy say he likes them. Of course, the fake ones are the worst. I like fairly short nails, and I think a french manicure can look pretty good. That's what my wife gets. Once, when we were low on funds and my wife said she didn't want to pay for a manicure, I said, I bet I could do that -- and I did. They looked pretty good, and I'd do it for her every once and a while. I've painted her toenails too. Yeah -- I know that sounds a little weird. Oh well.


----------



## Eluixa (May 25, 2011)

Well, so I'm not a guy, but I'd thought to ask this very same question, so thanks! 
I personally don't wear make up, eye liner, mascara, lipstick, nothing 99 % of the time. Can't say never, its occasionally a blast to play with make up, but it is so  infrequent that it's hardly worth mentioning. OK, and rarely, burts bees tints with mixed with lip chap. I'm a take me as I am sort of woman.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 25, 2011)

> I can't stand long fingernails. They look trashy to me. And I don't think I've ever heard a guy say he likes them. Of course, the fake ones are the worst.


Oh god are you talking about those squared off dragon claws? I hate those. 

Yeah I'm okay with makeup too. It's fun to play around with sometimes. There's nothing really wrong with my face or my skin, and I'm not trying to attract anyone around here, so I usually don't wear any. Now if a certain boy happened to make his way over to the U.S, I might turn it up a notch. 

Not that I have the skill to use anything other than lip gloss and cover up. Haha, I guess that's why my friend sent me the video.

It's not weird. That's cute that you paint your wife's nails. 


> Not sure whether I'm answering the question you're asking.


My question was about what guys consider to be "natural" but I guess it just depends on the guy and his preference. 

I always tend to think about how the other gender views these things. Guys don't need any makeup, IMO, they shouldn't wear it at all unless they're in a punk rock band or something. Although I guess some girls like guys that wear eyeliner and paint their finger nails. 

It would disturb me if my boyfriend wore as much or more makeup than I did.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 25, 2011)

> Well, so I'm not a guy, but I'd thought to ask this very same question, so thanks!
> I personally don't wear make up, eye liner, mascara, lipstick, nothing 99 % of the time. Can't say never, its occasionally a blast to play with make up, but it is so infrequent that it's hardly worth mentioning. OK, and rarely, burts bees tints with mixed with lip chap. I'm a take me as I am sort of woman.


I agree. It would be so awesome if I could actually afford good makeup to play with. But Burt's Bees is awesome too.


----------



## caelum (May 25, 2011)

I second everything Rustgold said.  I don't mind makeup, but I like the natural look of girls going without.  Too much can be fake in a hurry.



			
				Dreamworx95 said:
			
		

> I feel the same way towards guys. But it seems like it's so much easier for guys to look good, regardless of blemishes.


Reminds me of a quote I heard that all guys can look good with a haircut and new wardrobe.  Can't say I've known guys who've worn makeup, but I've known a few who for some reason shaved their legs.


----------



## Dudester (May 25, 2011)

There was a recent news story on how guys despise makeup and that women wear it only to impress other women. 

I write, daily, on a strip club website. We have made it a mandatory practice to have a set of dark clothing that is only for strip club use. The reason why ? Makeup. It's difficult to get makeup out of the clothing that guys wear to the office. That and the cheap perfume/baby oil mix that strippers use to leave their "mark" on a guy.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 25, 2011)

> There was a recent news story on how guys despise makeup and that women wear it only to impress other women.


Haha! It's so messed up how true that is. It's more like "compete" than "impress" though.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 25, 2011)

caelum said:


> Can't say I've known guys who've worn makeup, *but I've known a few who for some reason shaved their legs.*



:lol:

Unless they're bodybuilders there's a little more going on their.

As for natural makeup this is what I found from a couple seconds googling.

Natural Makeup



> *Natural Makeup *
> 
> Natural makeup  is a term used to describe makeup that mimics tones and hues already  within one's complexion. A complexion consists of many hues and  undertones. The ultimate goal of applying natural makeup is to create  harmony with what nature has provided. Often times, natural makeup is  confused with no makeup. No makeup just implies a lack of effort and  time; natural makeup is actually, just the opposite.   It is carefully  selected and applied to enhance features so that they appear to have  been a genetic gift of beauty.
> 
> This is not to  suggest that natural makeup means spending an outstanding amount of time  applying and outstanding amount of makeup.   It just means spending  quality time applying makeup strategically.


Sounds good to me. I can dig it. 

But I don't like too much make up on a woman. What's too much? I dunno but I know it when I see it.

And some women look better with a little makeup on. 

No, I'm not into blemishes on a woman's face. Sounds like a particular kink to me. 

By the way, Dreamwork, Oprah had some dermatologist on her show once, he has his own line of facial cleaning products, the dude is suppose to be amazing. He said he can tell how healthy someone is by their skin. I will tell you this this man of white hair and white beard, all nicely groomed, had probably the best skin I've ever seen on a man or woman in my life. I mean this blokes skin was radiant. So, he must know something.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 25, 2011)

He sounds like Father Christmas.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 25, 2011)

Looks like this bloke is from your home town. Dermatologist from Oprah Show Launches New Website With Expert Skin Care and Anti-Aging Info - Dermatology - Medical News


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 25, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> He sounds like Father Christmas.



:lol:  Very good, Bruno.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 25, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Looks like this bloke is from your home town. Dermatologist from Oprah Show Launches New Website With Expert Skin Care and Anti-Aging Info - Dermatology - Medical News



Okay. Scratch that. The above is a female doctor. The dermatologist I'm talking about was male. I'll try and find him. SkinTour | Dr. Irwin's Videos on Botox, Juvederm, Lasers, Thermage, and Skin Care


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 25, 2011)

Here's blokey, Dreamworx. How to Combat Aging Skin - Video - Oprah.com


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 25, 2011)

As for me, I find girls who don't put make-up on (ok, probably just that powder thing they put in their face, and only in moderate amounts) more respectable and appealing, because they're not insecure or afraid to show their real face, revealing their natural beauty.


----------



## Capulet (May 26, 2011)

An ex-girlfriend had a really great complexion. She would wear makeup and I would try to explain to her how she looked better without any. When she had it on, she looked like any other girl that painted up. When she went without, it was impressive because her natural complexion showed through. A little colour around the eyes, and she was positively gorgeous.

The most recent gf doesn't have as great a complexion, mostly blemishes/discouloration due to teenage acne, but she just uses some BB cream to even things out, and some touches around the eyes, nothing heavy.

I think the "natural look" is when you allow your natural features to shine, without caking on foundation and shadow and God knows what else.

My rule is: if you're going to cake up, better make sure it tastes like cake. I don't want to kiss your cheek or nuzzle your neck and feel like I'm snorting Mary Kay.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 26, 2011)

> I don't want to kiss your cheek or nuzzle your neck and feel like I'm snorting Mary Kay.


Lol!


----------



## spider8 (May 26, 2011)

Sometimes I see women that I only _know _are women because of the make-up! Some of them need it.


----------



## Jinxi (May 26, 2011)

I am not a big fan of makeup. I will wear it when I have to, like functions and that. Otherwise I am generally makeup free, even at work. I might put a little mascara on in an attempt to make it look like I am actually awake. 

I am all for the "natural look". I cringe when I see a woman whose base is so thick only paint thinners could remove it.

My man prefers me with less makeup as well. He hates the plastic look just as much as I do.


----------



## JosephB (May 26, 2011)

I think a lot of these guys who are saying that they prefer no makeup would be surprised -- and not pleasantly -- if they woke up in a world where none of the women wore makeup. Sorry, but a lot of women look better with it, even if it's just a little. It sure sounds like a good things to say -- and it's a nice thought that you can appreciate how a woman looks sans makeup -- but I'm betting you're a lot more used to seeing it than you think.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 26, 2011)

I have always preffered a real woman to a made up one.


----------



## Jinxi (May 26, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Sorry, but a lot of women look better with it, even if it's just a little.


 
I definitely have to agree with you on this. There are very few woman in this world who are a) confident enough to not wear makeup and b) have clear enough skin to go without.

When I was a teenager, I constantly had base on because I hated my freckles. I am finally ok with the fact that I have little brown spots all over my face and I don't really care if somebody else doesn't like them.

The only problem is the amount of makeup worn. I think a woman who wears a little eye makeup, lip gloss and some mascara can look really beautiful.


----------



## JosephB (May 26, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> The only problem is the amount of makeup worn. I think a woman who wears a little eye makeup, lip gloss and some mascara can look really beautiful.



I think that's true to a degree. 

My ex-girl friend was an artist, and understood color and shading. She wore quite a bit of makeup, but she could apply it expertly to extenuate her cheekbones and jawline, contour her lips, even make her nose look a little thinner. She used different colors and shades to shape and highlight her already fine features and facial structure. So while she looked pretty without it, she looked stunning with her makeup on. So I think it's more about how you apply it. A lot of women who wear lots of makeup could definitely do with some advice on how to properly use it.


----------



## starwing (May 26, 2011)

I'm a girl who admires supermodels, and I always figured that women wear make-up to compete with other women.  Make-up, hair, fashion and body image trends are not dictated by men or how they respond to them, it seems.


----------



## JosephB (May 26, 2011)

starwing said:


> I always figured that women wear make-up to compete with other women.



Sure -- I think women wear makeup to look good for other women. But they wear it to look good for men too -- just as much -- probably more so. Correct me if I'm wrong, ladies.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 26, 2011)

I don't mind a little makeup, and I mean like, one or two passes with eyeliner. Please no foundation, I don't want your face looking like a pancake.

I don't mind if it's for a fancy get together or something.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 26, 2011)

JosephB said:


> A lot of women who wear lots of makeup could definitely do with some advice on how to properly use it.



Like Tammy Faye Bakker?

Tammy Faye Messner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> She was known for wearing heavy makeup and having tattooed eyebrows.


----------



## Dudester (May 27, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Like Tammy Faye Bakker?
> 
> Tammy Faye Messner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



One of my all time favorite comedy pieces is Lucille Ball appearing at an audition. Seconds before the Director yells "Action", someone else yells "MAKEUP !!" and she gets whapped in the face with a large pillow case filled with powder. The first time it happens, it throws off her timing. The second time, it knocks her loopy. The third time, it knocks her to her knees.


----------



## Leyline (May 27, 2011)

nm


----------



## Leyline (May 27, 2011)

nm


----------



## Candra H (May 28, 2011)

Where I grew up guys were always talking about how they preferred girls who didn't wear any or only a little make up and that personality was what mattered not looks. Then you'd see them with their girlfriend or chatting some girl up and they'd always be barbie dolls done up to the nines so I think a lot of the time, they were just saying those things to be nice or politically correct. 

I also used to watch the venomous looks and competitiveness displayed by girls towards other girls in pubs and clubs, talking about each other's make up and putting other girls down for what they wore or how they wore it. Pretty sad from my point of view. Fair enough, I used to wear a bit of make up in my twenty something years. Still do once a year on special occasions, like certain full moons and whatnot. Mostly just a bit of mascara, lipstick and tinted moisturiser so I think I automatically went for the natural look. But for me it was never about attracting a man or competing with other girls. I think it was more a kind of ritual with my friends because we'd all meet up in someone's house and spend the evening getting ready and putting our "faces" on.

Not really sure why I wear make up at all anymore because I'm as confident approaching a man without it as with. I like to think it's to cover those blemishes Leyline mentioned that, when you hit a certain age, become part of the package. But I think it's mostly a leftover twitch from my bad old partying days.

Well, I think I probably rambled plenty there.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Where I grew up guys were always talking about how they preferred girls who didn't wear any or only a little make up and that personality was what mattered not looks. Then you'd see them with their girlfriend or chatting some girl up and they'd always be barbie dolls done up to the nines so I think a lot of the time, they were just saying those things to be nice or politically correct.



No man on earth is a pig (well... Ox might admit to it but he's special) but most men on earth are pigs. Go figure. 

A man never cheats on his wife till he admits to it. 

If I listened to 99% of guys on the internet I would swear no man on earth has ever even considered the looks of a woman in a critical way. Strange how there's a huge market for enhancing female beauty. Kind of like the market for providing male blubber bellies with six-packs in so many weeks with either some product you can ingest or by some product that is a revolutionary tool. 

But that said, I do think some men are sincere when they say they're not fond of makeup on a woman or that looks are not _that _important to them. Plus, I don't think most men set out or require for themselves a super model. 

Nonetheless, physical looks still weigh large for most men to whatever varying degree.


----------



## Candra H (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, it goes the same for women and girls too. We're all pretty shallow when you get right down to it and for all our politically correctnesses we're just human animals out there looking, and that involves seeing the visual before the personal.

It's not a bad thing in itself. Passing on genes is all about getting the best combination of male and female to create a better grade of offspring. I think it's the double standards of some people that creates the stigma. I figure the best thing to do is be aware of it and either choose not to be that way, because as thinking humans we have the ability to make choices like that, or delve into it. But be honest about it, you know?


----------



## KangTheMad (May 29, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> No man on earth is a pig (well... Ox might admit to it but he's special) but most men on earth are pigs. Go figure.
> 
> A man never cheats on his wife till he admits to it.
> 
> ...


 

I didn't say that I don't care how a woman looks, I just don't like the pancake face/raccoon mascara look.


----------



## Skeletor (May 30, 2011)

My girlfriend doesn't wear much make-up at all, and what she does wear is applied with care and looks great.  Although, I must say, that on those occassions where we might go out somewhere special and she spends the extra time on her hair, dress and make-up she looks absolutely amazing.  I think I quite like that too, it's like a treat for me and I appreciate how much effort goes into it.

As for the daily stuff: I like the "enhanced natural" look that is all the rage these days: lip gloss, maybe some light foundation and a touch of colour to enhance.  I think it looks great!  Not mandatory, of course, but I like it.  If a woman prefers no make-up at all that's also fine with me, and I prefer that in general to over-caked faces.  That said, Joseph is right: it is possible to wear a fair amount of make-up and not look plastic.  My sister runs a beauty salon and she always looks very groomed and pretty, and I'm sure it takes a fair amount of time, effort and make-up to get there every single day.  She has the advantage of having been trained in how to apply the stuff professionally, so she never looks over-the-top.

Related note: In terms of guys shaving their legs etc.  I shave / trim body hair all over the place.  I don't use a razor (too much delicate work, too many in-grown hairs) but instead use a regular pair of hair clippers without any of the lengthening clips on.  This gets rid of most of the hair and can be done in about 30 minutes once every two weeks before a shower.  I also run and do weight-work at home to try and stay in shape, having always been a pretty active person.  Some guys laugh about this stuff but really it's just what I prefer: I'm not a cyclist or body-builder, I just prefer the look and feel of less hair (I'm a very hairy bloke naturally).


----------



## Candra H (May 30, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> I didn't say that I don't care how a woman looks, I just don't like the pancake face/raccoon mascara look.




Haha, turkey. I don't think anyone's posts were aimed at you in particular, Kang. Certainly not mine. I think, well cant speak for others but only myself, the conversation just kind of headed into a more abstract look at ideas about how people think and behave according to social constraints/conforming to politically correct ideals to fit in etc.

Don't take it personally.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 30, 2011)

Skeletor said:


> Related note: In terms of guys shaving their legs etc.  I shave / trim body hair all over the place.  I don't use a razor (too much delicate work, too many in-grown hairs) but instead use a regular pair of hair clippers without any of the lengthening clips on.  This gets rid of most of the hair and can be done in about 30 minutes once every two weeks before a shower.  I also run and do weight-work at home to try and stay in shape, having always been a pretty active person.  Some guys laugh about this stuff but really it's just what I prefer: I'm not a cyclist or body-builder, I just prefer the look and feel of less hair (I'm a very hairy bloke naturally).



:5stars: for ya, Skeletor.

You sound like a man of reasonable personal maintenance. Hygiene and grooming are fairly important things. If anything they're not bad habits.

I do a fair share of using electric clippers (and razors) on my body. I should do my chest more often than I do but I'm lazy with it, so, usually the hair has already grown long around my nipples (yuck) by the time I clipper or shave. If my hair on my chest grew more uniformed across the whole of my chest I'd rock the hair - or at least just clipper it low. I like the short hair look on the chest (male not female). 

I clipper and or shave other areas too. But I don't touch my shoulders (straggly hairs), arms, or legs. And I have very hairy legs. I don't shave my under arms or clipper them bald but I do clipper the hair to a low enough length that it doesn't look like I have Buckwheat in a headlock.


----------



## elite (May 30, 2011)

As a guy I think it's a no brainer that I prefer natural beauty. I like girls with clear skin and feminine features like everyone else does. If I had to choose between to comparatively good looking girls, I'd choose the one with less makeup.

But then again, makeup is like clothes, the only improve (or make worse) what's already there. If I'm measuring a girl's looks, I think it's unreasonable to _not count_ the makeup they put on. I'd rather see everything to make a more objective comparison, but it's not like I'm willing to walk out in the nude (nor would they)

If it's about my taste on makeup and what not, I'd say it's inversely proportional to the discrepancy with the natural colors, and proportional to how well it blends with everything else.

Then again, I'm awfully critical with a woman's looks, and everything else. I'd rate a girl I'd hit as 7, and the prettiest thing I've seen in my entire life as a 9.5 (in case I see another, which gets a 9.6, and so on!)


----------



## KangTheMad (May 30, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Dove - Evolution Commercial (higher quality)‬&rlm;


----------



## Candra H (May 31, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I like the short hair look on the chest (male not female).


 
Lol


----------



## KangTheMad (May 31, 2011)

What, y'all don't like the burly troll look for a girl? :|


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 31, 2011)

elite said:


> As a guy I think it's a no brainer that I prefer natural beauty. I like girls with clear skin and feminine features like everyone else does. If I had to choose between to comparatively good looking girls, I'd choose the one with less makeup.



Elite, I've recently discovered a Brasiliera named Viviane Castro googling Brazilian Carnival. Thank you Huffington Post. I was originally trying to hunt down an image of what's her name... Valeria Valenssa (I just had to google to get her name). How do you Brasilieros do it?

My heart just about stopped when I saw the "clear skin" and "natural beauty" of Viviane Castro up on a float in Rio's Carnival parade. And there was _a lot_ of clear skin to see. 

I mailed a federally incarcerated friend of mine a printed image of her from online. So, you can email your homegirl and tell her she probably going to become pretty popular among some U.S. federal prisoners. I'm just doing my part to help expand her fan base.

Kang better known as Yang, excellent video. I guess I'm naive because I didn't realize they took women that looked like that and transformed them so drastically. How come men can't sue for false advertising? I want to wake up with the woman I talked to last night at the lounge and not someone else.

Candra, I was knew a young woman that had more hair on hair chest than many men. This was when I was in high school, so, it was all the more disconcerting for me. Her and her siblings were from infamous Gary, Indiana. I was friends with her younger brother - whom she awoke one day by choking him out, then stole his sneakers off his feet to sell to the crack man. They were living in an abandoned house at the time - which me and some other friends helped them move into (i.e. move furniture into). They paid rent to the homeless guy squatting in the house that slept in the back room, on the floor, and rolled up in newspaper. My friend got put out of the house - his fathers house - when his father put a gun to his head because he thought he stole his marijuana. Actually, I think he was dipping into his old man's marijuana supply.


----------



## Candra H (Jun 1, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> I mailed a federally incarcerated friend of mine a printed image of her from online.



As long as you didn't mail your federally incarcerated friend _to_ her.



> Candra, I was knew a young woman that had more hair on hair chest than many men. This was when I was in high school, so, it was all the more disconcerting for me. Her and her siblings were from infamous Gary, Indiana. I was friends with her younger brother - whom she awoke one day by choking him out, then stole his sneakers off his feet to sell to the crack man. They were living in an abandoned house at the time - which me and some other friends helped them move into (i.e. move furniture into). They paid rent to the homeless guy squatting in the house that slept in the back room, on the floor, and rolled up in newspaper. My friend got put out of the house - his fathers house - when his father put a gun to his head because he thought he stole his marijuana. Actually, I think he was dipping into his old man's marijuana supply.


 
A lot of women have hair on their chests. Most often it's just a few hairs around the nipples so that young woman you mention sounds a bit more unusual. They just don't talk about it because it's considered unseemly for women to have hair anywhere other than on their head and one other area not mentionable because this site is twitchy about it's discussable topic/language policy.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

Candra H said:


> They just don't talk about it because it's considered unseemly for women to have hair anywhere other than on their head and one other area not mentionable because this site is twitchy about it's discussable topic/language policy.



Well, it's getting more and more common to not have it there either. A place just opened in a shopping center near us that specializes in removing hair in that area. What is the world coming too?


----------



## Candra H (Jun 1, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Well, it's getting more and more common to not have it there either. A place just opened in a shopping center near us that specializes in removing hair in that area. What is the world coming too?


 
Haha. Off to h*ll in a handbasket, I'm thinking.

We'll all be nakeder than the day we were born soon.


----------



## elite (Jun 1, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Elite, I've recently discovered a Brasiliera named Viviane Castro googling Brazilian Carnival. Thank you Huffington Post. I was originally trying to hunt down an image of what's her name... Valeria Valenssa (I just had to google to get her name). How do you Brasilieros do it?
> 
> My heart just about stopped when I saw the "clear skin" and "natural beauty" of Viviane Castro up on a float in Rio's Carnival parade. And there was _a lot_ of clear skin to see.



Personally, I prefer more delicate-looking girls, with more childish features and average height. I'm immensely attracted to clear and white skin and delicate hands, much more than a good figure. The girls most men call "cute" and shrug off for the "sexy" women, I call those stunningly beautiful. So yeah, I tend to look at hands instead of breasts. I know my taste is weird, but everyone has their quirks, at least I'm straight!


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Haha. Off to h*ll in a handbasket, I'm thinking.
> 
> We'll all be nakeder than the day we were born soon.



I know some guys are into it. My wife threw out the coupon, so I don't think I have anything to worry about.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jun 1, 2011)

Candra H said:


> As long as you didn't mail your federally incarcerated friend _to_ her.



Ha! I'm sure he would have loved that.



> A lot of women have hair on their chests. Most often it's just a few hairs around the nipplesso that young woman you mention sounds a bit more unusual.


 I really did not need to hear that. I only found out in my 30's, to my greater horror, that women grow hair on their toes. I had never seen a woman with hair on her toes, so, I just figured women didn't grow hair their. 

That young woman had long curly hair all down the center of her chest. Physically strong and manly built too. She'd choke Justin Bieber out.



elite said:


> Personally, I prefer more delicate-looking girls,  *with more childish features and average height.*



What the! :-s

What is average height? Male average height in Brazil is shorter than in the United States.

From what I've read on the internet she's 5'7" tall. That's not really tall even for a woman. Few people actually land on the mean (average) and that's why it's the mean. Most people are taller and shorter than the mean. I'm 5'6" or 5'7." The last time I was measured by a nurse it was 5'7" but that's assuming she measured me correctly. Which possibly means I grew an inch in my 30's.

I will admit to you that Viviane is not particularly "delicate" looking. 



> I'm immensely attracted  to clear and white skin and delicate hands, much more than a good  figure. The girls most men call "cute" and shrug off for the "sexy"  women, I call those stunningly beautiful. So yeah, I tend to look at  hands instead of breasts. I know my taste is weird, but everyone has  their quirks, at least I'm straight!


Your English is outstanding but your tastes are pretty weird. Hands? I only understand not being attracted to women with big, rugged, knucklely, manly hands. Doesn't go with the rest of their body. But if she has a nice figure I can overlook that.

You're ethnically Mexican, right? I had a young woman from Spain in one of my classes some years back. For the first half of the semester I thought she was from Latin America. Super short and recognizably darker in hue than you. Then their was a very dark Mexican bloke I knew. He claimed he was not mestizo and only of Spanish blood line. While the tint of his skin was different than mine, he was at least as dark as me if not more so. But I humorously remember, him telling me that if I visit Mexico I should go to Guadalajara _because_ that is where all the white Mexican women are in Mexico. Not sure why he thought I was into white women as much as he - and presumably other Mexicans - were. Not that I'm not. I like anything that looks good to me - be the color yellow, white, brown, black, or red. But your comment reminded me of him - albeit you're whiter and probably come from a wealthier background than him . Maybe.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Jun 1, 2011)

JosephB said:


> I know some guys are into it. My wife threw out the coupon, so I don't think I have anything to worry about.



:lol: Elite says he's into childish features.

Although, on this account I might share some agreement with him.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

I think maybe people fantasize about a certain type and perhaps even feel it's a requirement -- but I think more often than not you meet someone and you're attracted to them for reasons you can't really explain. I'm not saying you aren't physically attracted -- it's just he or she isn't necessarily that type you had in mind. 

The other qualities that make for compatibility come into play and that certain look just isn't that important. Like a lot of guys, I was into tall blonds. I was with one for a couple of years too, which reinforced it. But then I met my wife who is dark and of average height and I was smitten for a variety of reasons. It never even crossed my mind that she wasn't tall and blond. 

It would be interesting to ask married people or people in long-term relationships if they ended up with someone who was "their type." I'm betting it wouldn't be all that many.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm... Interesting question.  I'll be honest, if a woman looks good, she looks good, no matter how she got that way.  I'd prefer if she used the minimum amount of assistance, though.  If I think someone is cute without the make-up, then there's a good chance the addition of make-up will not make a positive difference.


----------



## elite (Jun 1, 2011)

> What the! :-s
> 
> What is average height? Male average height in Brazil is shorter than in the United States.


What I call average height is around 5'4. I'm 6'2, so It feels just right when they wear high-heels. I'm just 19 though, so these measures are for girls that are still growing!



> From what I've read on the internet she's 5'7" tall. That's not really tall even for a woman. Few people actually land on the mean (average) and that's why it's the mean. Most people are taller and shorter than the mean. I'm 5'6" or 5'7." The last time I was measured by a nurse it was 5'7" but that's assuming she measured me correctly. Which possibly means I grew an inch in my 30's.


Around here, 5'7 is fairly tall. Women in South America tend to be fairly smaller than guys.



> I will admit to you that Viviane is not particularly "delicate" looking.


Yeah. Don't get me wrong, she's sexy and all, beauty is beyond taste. But it's just not my cup of tea :smile:



> Your English is outstanding but your tastes are pretty weird. Hands? I only understand not being attracted to women with big, rugged, knucklely, manly hands. Doesn't go with the rest of their body. But if she has a nice figure I can overlook that.


Thanks, I worked really hard to take it this far!

Well, it's not like hands "turn me on" or anything. My taste for girls is hardly related to my sexual impulses, and more related to my sense of aesthetics.  My mother is an artist and I was into design for a few years before my hobbies went to piano and writing, and I'm attracted to clean and gentle curves, soft colors. Slender and soft looking hands, face, shoulders; that and long wavy hair takes my breath away much more than a good figure. 

This makes me fall victim of good makeup very often, however. When I was younger I was into a girl whom back in high-school I found utterly gorgeous. You should have seen my face of disappointment when I saw at university that it was just another case of great makeup.



> You're ethnically Mexican, right? I had a young woman from Spain in one of my classes some years back. For the first half of the semester I thought she was from Latin America. Super short and recognizably darker in hue than you. Then their was a very dark Mexican bloke I knew. He claimed he was not mestizo and only of Spanish blood line. While the tint of his skin was different than mine, he was at least as dark as me if not more so. But I humorously remember, him telling me that if I visit Mexico I should go to Guadalajara _because_ that is where all the white Mexican women are in Mexico. Not sure why he thought I was into white women as much as he - and presumably other Mexicans - were. Not that I'm not. I like anything that looks good to me - be the color yellow, white, brown, black, or red. But your comment reminded me of him - albeit you're whiter and probably come from a wealthier background than him . Maybe.


I'm not one bit related to mexicans. My mother's family comes from a long line of Gauchos and my father's grandparents were Jewish. I grew up looking at relatively dark-skinned people, but there where these italian-spanish descendants here and there and they very white and mostly beautiful. There is also this obsession of mine with petite women. I think it was because I was obese as a kid and I absolutely despise fatness. It's kind of like a trauma of sorts, reminds me of how I was.

You add those things up and you get my taste for women. At the very least that means I have somewhat less competition?



> I think maybe people fantasize about a certain type and perhaps even  feel it's a requirement -- but I think more often than not you meet  someone and you're attracted to them for reasons you can't really  explain. I'm not saying you aren't physically attracted -- it's just he  or she isn't necessarily that type you had in mind.


This I agree with, and that's why I admire beauty the same way I admire cars. In the end, whether or not we stick together is the deciding factor. I do, however, believe that she won't be _completely_ not my type. There has to be some kind of attraction for me to even consider a relationship beyond friends.



> The other qualities that make for compatibility come into play and that  certain look just isn't that important. Like a lot of guys, I was into  tall blonds. I was with one for a couple of years too, which reinforced  it. But then I met my wife who is dark and of average height and I was  smitten for a variety of reasons. It never even crossed my mind that she  wasn't tall and blond.


Perhaps the tall and blond aspect was more a social influence than true attraction? I mean, there has to be something that made you take things to the next level.



> It would be interesting to ask married people or people in long-term  relationships if they ended up with someone who was "their type." I'm  betting it wouldn't be all that many.


I think any happy marriage needs sufficient sexual attraction between the couple. Isn't that what you'd call "their type?" Like I said there is the social consistency factor. People are often influenced to agree with the most common denominator, even if deep inside it's not really their thing. I'm just a bit too honest about my tastes :smile:.

And then there is the fact that some people simply don't mind appearance that much. There is an incredible amount of women who prefer a funny man over a good looking one, and there are men who are like that as well.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

elite said:


> Perhaps the tall and blond aspect was more a social influence than true attraction? I mean, there has to be something that made you take things to the next level.



It may have had a social influence, but that doesn't have much to do with what I'm talking about. It was a preference for a certain physical type. Or an imagined one. And if taking it to the next level means I was with a tall blond for a good while -- that didn't have much to do with it either.  We met on a blind date and I was attracted to her for a variety of reasons. So it was mostly coincidence.



elite said:


> I think any happy marriage needs sufficient sexual attraction between the couple. Isn't that what you'd call "their type?"



Of course. By "their type" I was referring to what may have been their preference prior to meeting their spouse.


----------



## elite (Jun 1, 2011)

JosephB said:


> It may have had a social influence, but that doesn't have much to do with what I'm talking about. And if taking it to the next level means I ended up with at tall blond -- that didn't have much to do with it either.  We met on a blind date and I was attracted to her for a variety of reasons. So it was mostly coincidence.



What I mean is that you must be attracted to your wife in some way or another. So perhaps the tall and blond wasn't the primary thing that attracted you but something else, didn't mean to sound offensive.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 1, 2011)

> Well, it's getting more and more common to not have it there either. A place just opened in a shopping center near us that specializes in removing hair in that area. What is the world coming too?


I hear guys like the landing strip look.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

elite said:


> What I mean is that you must be attracted to your wife in some way or another. So perhaps the tall and blond wasn't the primary thing that attracted you but something else, didn't mean to sound offensive.



I wasn't offended. And I worded that poorly. I was with the tall blond a couple of years -- I didn't "end up" with her. I ended up marrying a dark girl of average height. That was my point -- people often don't end up with their "type." Other qualities supersede the ideal or fantasy.

Otherwise, I think that just because the type is a more popular ideal, like tall and blond, that doesn't mean it can't be a "true attraction." What's at the root of your attraction to pale-skinned waifs that makes it more genuine? It's not as common, but I don't see why it's any more real.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I hear guys like the landing strip look.



Well, I don't mind taming things a bit, or a wax or whatever above the bikini line, but I'm not too keen on the landing strip either. Seems kind of silly to me. I like the natural look. But to each his/her own, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 1, 2011)

> Well, I don't mind taming things a bit, or a wax or whatever above the bikini line, but I'm not too keen on the landing strip either. Seems kind of silly to me.


Yeah I agree. As long as you're getting some, who cares, right? I don't get why some people like the pre-pubescent look, either.


----------



## elite (Jun 2, 2011)

JosephB said:


> I wasn't offended. And I worded that poorly. I was with the tall blond a couple of years -- I didn't "end up" with her. I ended up marrying a dark girl of average height. That was my point -- people often don't end up with their "type." Other qualities supersede the ideal or fantasy.
> 
> Otherwise, I think that just because the type is a more popular ideal, like tall and blond, that doesn't mean it can't be a "true attraction." What's at the root of your attraction to pale-skinned waifs that makes it more genuine? It's not as common, but I don't see why it's any more real.



No, I completely agree with you on that. What I meant to say is that regardless you are still attracted to your wife. Maybe not as much as if she looked exactly like your ideal woman, but still does regardless. My point is that perhaps the "tall and blond" aspect was not the most prevalent thing that attracted you, or that it wasn't everything you saw in a woman. After all, "tall and blond" are just a hair color and height, there are thousands of other factors that decide if a person is attractive to you or not.

My attraction is the very same thing as yours, just that I'm not married, and I have no idea of who I'll end up with. I just assume she will most likely be "around" what I consider attractive, otherwise she'd just be my friend. That was my point. If there is no attraction at all, you couldn't really call that love, just a great friendship.

As an example, I could end up with a tall woman, which is not my ideal, but if she has some of the other things I consider attractive, I'd still be attracted to her. But if she doesn't attract me at all then I don't see things working (I wouldn't even try). There might also be the case where I end up with a woman completely different from what I initially thought, but if I'm still attracted to her then it means she has sufficient traits that I like to feel attraction. As far as I know I'm attracted to the things I mentioned, but there could be other things: dark/light eyes, high/low cheekbones, prominent collarbones, nice feet. Those are all points of interest, I just don't know if they matter that much to me.


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 3, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Yeah I agree. As long as you're getting some, who cares, right? I don't get why some people like the pre-pubescent look, either.


 
I don't think of it as pre-pubescent.  The last few girlfriends I've had (and I've been with my current one for 3 years now) have all been, uh, clean shaven (or waxed or whatever).

I think it looks really nice, not necessarily better than the natural alternative, just different.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a question for the ladies:  Ryan O'Neal is on Oprah and has a ton of make-up on.  How do you likes your guys to wear the goop?  Natural?  None?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)

The bigger question is, why are you watching Ryan O'Neal on Oprah?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2011)

JosephB said:


> The bigger question is, why are you watching Ryan O'Neal on Oprah?


 


Because I'm secure in my masculinity?


And also because I'm home from uni in the summer and I have a mother over 50.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL!

Please, men must not wear makeup


----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Because I'm secure in my masculinity?
> 
> 
> And also because I'm home from uni in the summer and I have a mother over 50.



OK, as long as it's not because you like to watch crap.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> LOL!
> 
> Please, men must not wear makeup




Sexist.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2011)

JosephB said:


> OK, as long it's not because you like to watch crap.



No, I'm not really a big Oprah fun.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)

I would agree -- unless your name is Bozo, makeup on a man is a bad idea.


----------



## Baron (Jun 3, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> LOL!
> 
> Please, men must not wear makeup


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Baron (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## JosephB (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, sorry -- that's a woman.


----------



## Baron (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jun 3, 2011)

It's so weird how different people view "natural" I was at a party yesterday and I wore a little more makeup than usual, trying to go for the "natural look" Gold eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, pinkish red lipstick, and some foundation to cover up the acne spots. My mom thought I was wearing waaaay too much of course, and my aunt thought I wasn't wearing any at all until I told her I was.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 3, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> It's so weird how different people view "natural" I was at a party yesterday and I wore a little more makeup than usual, trying to go for the "natural look" Gold eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, pinkish red lipstick, and some foundation to cover up the acne spots. My mom thought I was wearing waaaay too much of course, and my aunt thought I wasn't wearing any at all until I told her I was.



Yeah, it's pretty funny.

It also depends on the context.  If someone who doesn't see you often and doesn't see your acne often, they may not notice.  But I imagine the lack of acne tipped your mother off.  As an example.  Now, I thought the guy on Oprah had on way too much make-up because I've seen him before with his pores showing, and they were not showing today.  If I've never seen someone before, I'm less equipped to tell how much make-up they're wearing, and I may not even realize they're wearing _any_, when it should be obvious they are.


----------



## Dudester (Jun 4, 2011)

I had this one GF in the military who was a real cutie. In those days, I was putting in some serious hours and it was months until we could go somewhere to be intimate. She came out of the bathroom and for the first time, I saw her without makeup. EEEK !! YIKES !! Not that she wore that much makeup, but she made great use of the little that she wore. It made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 4, 2011)

Dudester said:


> I had this one GF in the military who was a real cutie. In those days, I was putting in some serious hours and it was months until we could go somewhere to be intimate. She came out of the bathroom and for the first time, I saw her without makeup. EEEK !! YIKES !! Not that she wore that much makeup, but she made great use of the little that she wore. It made a HUGE difference.



Haha, talk about faint praise.


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 4, 2011)

Baron said:


>


 
Yum.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 4, 2011)

Eluixa said:


> Yum.



Meh, needs more colors.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 5, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> My friend sent me a makeup tutorial on youtube. It was one of those "natural makeup" looks. It didn't look natural to me at all. In fact, it was way more than the makeup I would wear on very rare special occasions.
> 
> And I couldn't help but wonder if guys actually know what "natural" is, because a lot of guys I know say they like the "natural" look, and then go out with girls that quite obviously wear a lot of makeup. ??? I'm so confused. "Natural" to me is wearing little to nothing at all.
> 
> So what is "natural"?


 
Put sugar bags over their heads, and they're all the same.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 5, 2011)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Sexist.


 
Not sexist, just personal preference.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really get make-up. I think its some kind of conspiracy cooked up by cosmetic manufacturers to prey upon the endemic self loathing of the majority of the female population of Western society. Like high heels and push up bras, its all a bunch of nonsense that's supposed to make you more valuable to a potential mate, when in reality its just something you do to assuage your fears of nebulous judgment.

Of course I don't speak for all men, but honestly I believe you'd get farther if you spent the money you were going to drop on Revlon on a nice sandwich instead. Women are naturally beautiful, since you've got that angle covered if you come at us with food we pretty much have no choice but to roll over in obeisance. 

(I might have been overly facetious in this response, I'll leave the audience to pass judgment.)


----------



## Dudester (Jun 7, 2011)

Glass Pencil said:


> I don't really get make-up. I think its some kind of conspiracy cooked up by cosmetic manufacturers to prey upon the endemic self loathing of the majority of the female population of Western society. Like high heels and push up bras, its all a bunch of nonsense that's supposed to make you more valuable to a potential mate, when in reality its just something you do to assuage your fears of nebulous judgment.
> 
> Of course I don't speak for all men, but honestly I believe you'd get farther if you spent the money you were going to drop on Revlon on a nice sandwich instead. Women are naturally beautiful, since you've got that angle covered if you come at us with food we pretty much have no choice but to roll over in obeisance.
> 
> (I might have been overly facetious in this response, I'll leave the audience to pass judgment.)


 
I did some research before I wrote this, but it was about a couple in 1941 going out on their first date. He arrives to pick her up and she has a basket full of food, stressing to him that she cooked everything. 

That was what was important back then. She was marketing herself as more than just a pretty face. I researched and wrote it because I had happened upon a number of females who didn't have the first clue in the kitchen.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 7, 2011)

Dudester said:


> I had happened upon a number of females who didn't have the first clue in the kitchen.


 
I must be honest - I cannot cook. I have tried, but it is just not something I can do well. 

I have always tried to market myself from an intelligence point of view above everything else. It is difficult in the workplace and I experienced some unpleasantness in my previous job because my male boss vocalised his thoughts on what I look like and the appeal.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2011)

This doesn't apply to everyone, but I think many people who say they can't cook, just don't want to cook. Anyone who's half-way intelligent can follow a recipe. Anyone can make simple and delicious meals without too much difficulty and a little instruction.

My wife "can't" cook -- and I know this sounds a little silly -- but I think she doesn't like the pressure. She's actually a little afraid of failing -- and it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I think if she really wanted to, or had to cook, she could do it. As it is, I do the cooking and I enjoy it. 

I think there are natural and intuitive cooks -- people can make up recipes or alter them and who have an instinct for what foods and flavors can be combined -- so yes, some people are certainly better at it than others.


----------



## Rustgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I must be honest - I cannot cook. I have tried, but it is just not something I can do well.


It's easy, throw a few different things into the same dish, slap it in the oven, and see what the result is in 30 minutes time.
Oh, and then cheese, egg, mint & salt to hide the result


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh yeah -- put enough cheese on something -- and it's going to be good.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Jun 7, 2011)

I think practical skills like cooking are nice, but I think a relationship is built mainly on mutual trust and interest. I've dated women who were very good at looking good and not much else. Those never really seem to last long.

I guess its just hard to escape societal norms without coming off as a weirdo. My fiance is just about as counterculture as one would like but even she still obsesses over outfits from time to time and straps on those god-awful torture devices that are women's dress shoes. I myself fall prey to many common conventions of the American Male. (A man must never wear dirty shoes unless he is, in fact, knee deep in dirt!)

There is a certain time honored grace to the ritual of cosmetic application I suppose, kind of like a man opening a door for his wife. My modern sensibilities tell me that such arbitrary measures only serve to delineate men and women and forestall true equality, but for the life of me I can't stand the idea of letting my fiance carry anything heavier than her purse while I'm in the vicinity.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 7, 2011)

I think perception of what the natural look is can be compared to pornography -- "We know it when we see it." Having said that -- women who "star" in porn tend to lay the makeup on a little thick -- or so I have been told.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 7, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I must be honest - I cannot cook. I have tried, but it is just not something I can do well.
> 
> I have always tried to market myself from an intelligence point of view above everything else. It is difficult in the workplace and I experienced some unpleasantness in my previous job because my male boss vocalised his thoughts on what I look like and the appeal.



He didn't tweet a picture of himself to you did he? Congressman Anthony Weiner was that you?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 7, 2011)

JosephB said:


> This doesn't apply to everyone, but I think many people who say they can't cook, just don't want to cook. Anyone who's half-way intelligent can follow a recipe. Anyone can make simple and delicious meals without too much difficulty and a little instruction.
> 
> My wife "can't" cook -- and I know this sounds a little silly -- but I think she doesn't like the pressure. She's actually a little afraid of failing -- and it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I think if she really wanted to, or had to cook, she could do it. As it is, I do the cooking and I enjoy it.
> 
> I think there are natural and intuitive cooks -- people can make up recipes or alter them and who have an instinct for what foods and flavors can be combined -- so yes, some people are certainly better at it than others.




QFT.

I cannot cook, but if you give me a recipe I usually end up with something like the picture of what it's supposed to look like.  I won't promise I didn't burn it, though.


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 7, 2011)

JosephB said:


> This doesn't apply to everyone, but I think many people who say they can't cook, just don't want to cook. Anyone who's half-way intelligent can follow a recipe. Anyone can make simple and delicious meals without too much difficulty and a little instruction.
> 
> My wife "can't" cook -- and I know this sounds a little silly -- but I think she doesn't like the pressure. She's actually a little afraid of failing -- and it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. I think if she really wanted to, or had to cook, she could do it. As it is, I do the cooking and I enjoy it.
> 
> I think there are natural and intuitive cooks -- people can make up recipes or alter them and who have an instinct for what foods and flavors can be combined -- so yes, some people are certainly better at it than others.



I can cook but am fairly lazy about it most of the time. My husband is quite good at it, which pleases me greatly. I put effort forth on Thanksgiving and soups and just whenever the feeling strikes me.


----------



## Dudester (Jun 7, 2011)

ClosetWriter said:


> I think perception of what the natural look is can be compared to pornography -- "We know it when we see it." Having said that -- women who "star" in porn tend to lay the makeup on a little thick -- or so I have been told.



Actually, that depends on the director. On most porn shoots nowadays, there are makeup artists on set. Some directors like it laid on thick for various reasons. I'm a big fan of this one gal who usually goes without makeup. I only see it on her when she is working for particular directors.


----------



## Dudester (Jun 7, 2011)

Glass Pencil said:


> I think practical skills like cooking are nice, but I think a relationship is built mainly on mutual trust and interest. I've dated women who were very good at looking good and not much else. Those never really seem to last long.
> 
> I guess its just hard to escape societal norms without coming off as a weirdo. My fiance is just about as counterculture as one would like but even she still obsesses over outfits from time to time and straps on those god-awful torture devices that are women's dress shoes. I myself fall prey to many common conventions of the American Male. (A man must never wear dirty shoes unless he is, in fact, knee deep in dirt!)
> 
> There is a certain time honored grace to the ritual of cosmetic application I suppose, kind of like a man opening a door for his wife. My modern sensibilities tell me that such arbitrary measures only serve to delineate men and women and forestall true equality, but for the life of me I can't stand the idea of letting my fiance carry anything heavier than her purse while I'm in the vicinity.


 
When I wrote that script, I was coming from the mores of the time. The girl cooked for him, and she gave him a kiss at the end of the date, but then broke the kiss, apologizing that she didn't want him to think that she was "a bad girl". They shared a few more kisses throughout the script, but that was it-not even groping. 

Of course, nowadays, things are vastly different, but I think that society woiuld be well served if people learned how to date. People need to slow down on the physical intimacy and demonstrate to each other (if the eventual goal is marriage) skills, like cooking, sewing, child care, and money management.


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 8, 2011)

This has been a long and interesting topic.  

I don't remember what movie it was, but I was watching the behind-the-scenes vids, and the makeup artist commented on the fact that the lead female character was supposed to look as though she didn't wear makeup - and she said that it's one of the hardest looks to create.  Fact is, I never notice a woman's makeup unless there's either too much of it or none at all.


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

Heavy Thorn said:


> This has been a long and interesting topic.
> 
> I don't remember what movie it was, but I was watching the behind-the-scenes vids, and the makeup artist commented on the fact that the lead female character was supposed to look as though she didn't wear makeup - and she said that it's one of the hardest looks to create.  Fact is, I never notice a woman's makeup unless there's either too much of it or none at all.



Monster?


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Spike said:


> Monster?



Nope, but it does seem like Theron was involved with whatever it was.

BTW, your avatar terrifies the hell out of me.


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

Heavy Thorn said:


> Nope, but it does seem like Theron was involved with whatever it was.
> 
> BTW, your avatar terrifies the hell out of me.


Your first introduction to the Humadog?  Don't worry, he won't bite.


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Hahahaha, that's awesome!


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

You should see him eat Dog Chow with a fork.


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 11, 2011)

I would imagine a spoon would be better served to such purpose...?


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

You'd think so, but he likes to eat his chow one piece at a time.  OCD.


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting... good to know I'm not alone in that regard.


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

Four million people suffer from OCD in the US alone, friend (canine/human hybrids not included).


----------



## Heavy Thorn (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, I meant more specifically about eating Dog Chow with a fork.  :-\"


----------



## Spike (Jun 11, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------

